# Need a new rod and reel



## squirrel (Mar 19, 2012)

Hey guys, I'm hoping you all can make some recommendations on surf reels and rod. I'm looking to pick up a new rod/reel specifically for surf fishing. I'd like something that's fully sealed I think. Open to bail-less - I've got a Torque 9 bail-less now, and enjoy fishing it, but I'm looking for something smaller. I think the 9 is going to stay on my Cobia rod.


----------



## Gio (May 27, 2012)

I really like a 10' St Croix Mojo, with a VS 150. It's a good all around set up


----------



## squirrel (Mar 19, 2012)

Gio said:


> I really like a 10' St Croix Mojo, with a VS 150. It's a good all around set up


I've heard about the VS150 but not had my hands on them. How is the quality post American made?


----------



## squirrel (Mar 19, 2012)

Would the 706 be a good reel to look at? I have a 14' Team Alabama rod. I wonder if that would be a good pairing or if I'd wish the reel was a bit smaller.


----------



## Gio (May 27, 2012)

squirrel said:


> I've heard about the VS150 but not had my hands on them. How is the quality post American made?




I still think the quality is quite good. I have no fears when the reel ends up in the sand or water. The drag is smooth and strong. I guess the best way to say it is that it is a no hassle reel for surf fishing, and quite versatile.


----------



## squirrel (Mar 19, 2012)

Gio said:


> I still think the quality is quite good. I have no fears when the reel ends up in the sand or water. The drag is smooth and strong. I guess the best way to say it is that it is a no hassle reel for surf fishing, and quite versatile.


thanks for the review!


----------



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

What you'd pay for a VS 150, I'd buy 3 Penn 704 reels and 3 12 foot ugly sticks.


----------



## squirrel (Mar 19, 2012)

SurfFishingMeister said:


> What you'd pay for a VS 150, I'd buy 3 Penn 704 reels and 3 12 foot ugly sticks.


This is what I was wondering. I have not actually looked at the 704 until you mentioned it. I see it's the smaller version of the 706. It's curious to me that the 706 weighs more than the 704 by nearly an ounce. And that the 704 only has one bearing! I like the nostalgia of owning one, but really wonder if there are reels for equitable price that have more technology / strength / bearings that would provide a longer life.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

All of the Penn 700 series only have one bearing except for a few 706 reels that added an extra one on the main gear shaft before it exits the reel. Either one is good enough.

Even though the 704/706 is old technology compared to today's reels it will outlast any other reel with more technology and bearings except the dedicated sealed surf reels.

That's why they have been around for more than 40 years. 

The 704 doesn't have drain holes in the rotor so you have to keep that area clean after each trip.

I dont use them because they are just too clunky to me. Too old school.

Squidder (Rick Champagne) here on the forum can install anti reverse, one way bearings, in the 706 if you want to remove all the slop in the reel. He uses 2 one way bearings plus the original dog is left in place. About the strongest anti reverse system in any reel. 

He did one for my grandson and it has caught many fish.


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

SurfFishingMeister said:


> What you'd pay for a VS 150, I'd buy 3 Penn 704 reels and 3 12 foot ugly sticks.


:thumbsup:


What kind of line would you put on them?


----------



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

I use 30-40 pound super 8 slick braided and back the reel with about 100 yards of 20 lb mono. I purchase old Greenie penn 704 and have them refurbished, parts are the same today as in the 70s. Super cheap to repair maintain. Sand can get in them but heck I just rinse my reels with fresh water. The best thing about restoring old ones is that it'll cost you about $60 total and if a huge fish yanks the rod and reel out of the pvc and steals it from you forever you don't feel as bad losing it as you would a Van Staal. I am fishing 704 because they are truly al I need.


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

What knots are you using for mono/braid and braid/terminal?


----------



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

Joraca said:


> What knots are you using for mono/braid and braid/terminal?



The blood knot

http://www.chitown-angler.com/1tackle/fishingknots/bloodknot.jpg


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks. 

My 704s were nearly full with 30# mono for bottom fishing. I put on about a 110 yd topshot of 40# braid for surf fishing, and remounted them on cheap 11 ft rods from an outcast sale. Used a uni to uni splice which failed me last weekend when I tightened the drag on a fast fish behind the bar about 30 yds into the mono. I replaced the line and re-tied with an Albright knot. I couldn't break it when I tested it, but I couldn't break the uni to uni splice either.

I saw your other post about the fish-bite substitute. I am currently using about a 50mm piece of pink fishbite, with a plug of peeled shrimp, (TC's lucky shrimp from Perdido Bay Seafood) on a 3/0 circle hook. Seems like the shrimp helps it. Don't know how much of the fishbite effectiveness is due to color and how much is due to flavor, so I am curious on what you find. The pomps I have been catching have been feeding on sandfleas.

Cheers.


----------



## squirrel (Mar 19, 2012)

Ocean Master said:


> All of the Penn 700 series only have one bearing except for a few 706 reels that added an extra one on the main gear shaft before it exits the reel. Either one is good enough.


Penn states the 706 has 3 bearings while the 704 only has one. This is kind of what I was submitting - seems like it makes sense to buy a more modern reel that has 5-8 bearings and possible sealed as opposed to investing in old technology?


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

One is a line roller bearing. Some of the 1990's reels had 3 bearings. The new ones have 2 but only one inside the reel.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Keith probably wrote the instructions for every reel made. Or at least has repaired them all.


----------



## squirrel (Mar 19, 2012)

Ocean Master said:


> One is a line roller bearing. Some of the 1990's reels had 3 bearings. The new ones have 2 but only one inside the reel.


so is the 3rd bearing the reference in the 706's in the handle or something? Just marketing hype?


----------



## Pompano PerdidoH (May 14, 2017)

I would recommend looking at the Penn Battle reel and the Penn Prevail rod. I have fished with it for two years and it has reeled in plenty of pompano, whiting, blue runners, ladyfish, redfish, and even sharks with no problem.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Here is a schematic of the 706 with 3 bearings. 2 inside the reel and 1 line roller bearing.

I'm not really positive on the new ones having 3 bearings. Someone else here would know.

Keith 

http://www.scottsbt.com/catalog/store/images/pennparts/schematics/706z.pdf


----------

